# 5th Series National Open 2007



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

It looks like we have a full-time reporter from the National! We are going to give it a try, anyway. 

We will just be reporting the basic objective info, not grading performance.

First report is the judges are waiting on the fog to lift before running test dog.

Does anyone have the complete list of handles and cleans through the fourth to get us started?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Somebody said they had saved it off of thier cache on the last thread.

tt


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank in advance Kevin.

I really should be working this AM


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not dead certain this is accurate, if anyone finds any errors let me know and I'll adjust. 

1 FC Woody Creek's Poetic Justice
2 FC Red Lable True Grit+++
3 Miss Teal (Misty)***
4 FC/AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator
5 FC/AFC Blue Earths Hurry Sundown
7 FC/AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake
8 Shadows Sweet Something+++
9 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto (Quasi)
11 FC Ruf Sea's Angus (Gus)
12 FC-AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown (Dusty)***
13 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner)***
14 FC Dixie City Jam+++
17 FC/AFC Eva-Ethyl-Proby-Weber
18 FC-AFC Volwood's Peaches and Cream (Peaches)
19 FC Jazztime Hanging Chad (Chad)^^^
20 FC-AFC Meba's Ms Chief (Megan)+++
23 FC/AFC Small Craft Advisory
24 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Maggie)
25 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick (Quick)
26 FC Dashwoods Second Chance (Charlie)***
28 FC Big Bucks Badger
31 FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie)+++
33 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Norman)+++
34 FC-AFC-FTCH-AFTCH Mission Mountain Ninja (Ninja) 
35 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett (Davey)+++
38 FC Emerald Bay's Miss Abbycadabra (Abby)
40 FC World Famous Magical Mischief (Magic)
41 FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer (Weezer)
42 FC Caprocks Cool Hand Luke (Luke)
43 FC Cosmo's Cookie Cutter (Cutter) ***
45 FC Castlebay's Wren Dell
46 FC/AFC Wood River's Franchise
47 FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR (Cody)***
48 FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon (Talon)
49 FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute (Brook)+++
50 Southampton's Wiggle Trace (Trace)***
51 AFC Fargo N. Dakota (Dakota)***
52 NAFC/FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie
53 FC The Tide Ride (Tide)+++
54 FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker (Buster) 
59 FC Bee-Line Butch
60 FC-AFC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac (Pudgie) 
62 FC/AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger
63 FC/AFC Candlewoods Something Royal
65 FC/AFC Barton Creek's O Mustad
67 FC Catalina's Pardon Me
68 FC/AFC Creek Robber
71 FC Candlewoods Yaddaddadda Do It+++
72 FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom, JH (Zoom)
73 FC Fargo II (Fargo)
74 Westshore Gunner (Gunner)+++
75 FC Pinehurst's True Blue (Blue)+++
76 FC Runnin' Down A Dream (Griz)
77 FC Fen Wizzard (Fen)
79 FC Candlewood's Rokee Ely-Jah (Ely)+++
81 NFTCH-FTCH Biggun's Big Chill (Ice)
82 Longleaf Candlewoody (Woody)***
85 FC-AFC Nick of Time Wild Wind Dusty (Dusty)
86 FC-AFC Real Southern Gentleman (Bennie)
87 FC Price Club (Dilly)


*** Handle in the 1st 

+++ Handle in the 3rd 

^^^ Handle in both 1st and 3rd


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone know what Pike did in the 4th, I think he was clean on both sets of marks so his blind must've been rough.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

thank you...


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Anthony Heath said:


> Anyone know what Pike did in the 4th, I think he was clean on both sets of marks so his blind must've been rough.


He went out on the water blind. One of my ten dog pics.


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

HERE HERE for Anthony

hope no one tries to blow up your house or anything

thanks

bob


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I do not recommend that any changes be made to Lainee's report. 

However, I would simply note that I have spoken with several people who told me that dog 19 was not a double handle. 56 the other listed double handle was dropped after the fourth


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

But it may hurt someone's feelings for us to know that a dop handled, was picked up or was dropped. 

Please know that I am kidding and truly appreciate ANY info people can post on here regarding the National!

Thank you Ted, Lainee, and everyone else who has provided info so far.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I do not recommend that any changes be made to Lainee's report.


You can do what ever you want - it is no longer "my" report - leave me out of it.

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes thanks all for the posts......I think the events of the last 24 hours could be summed up by everyone reading Ted's sig line.....JMHO Thanks again Lainee, Ted, KG, Shayne for helping us all keep up on the pinultimate of the retriever game.

Aaron


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

FOM said:


> You can do what ever you want - it is no longer "my" report - leave me out of it.
> 
> FOM


For whatever it's worth, thank you Lainee for everything you did before the "whiners" got the best of us.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

_*1 FC WOODY CREEK'S POETIC JUSTICE, LF Jimmy Banks Jimmy Banks & Mark Edwards --*_* handled *
_*2 FC RED LABEL TRUE GRIT, LM Danny Widner Bill Schrader & Danny Widner*_* -- did it * 
_*4 FC-AFC FREERIDIN SMOOTH OPERATOR, LF Ted Shih Dave Rorem *_*-- did it * 
_*5 FC-AFC BLUE EARTH'S HURRY SUNDOWN, LM John Terraciano John Terraciano & Karl Gunzer*_* -- no bird, handled * 
_*7 FC-AFC LACROSSE MAX Q JAKE, JH, GoldM A Whiteley & J Gassner A Whiteley & J Gassner*_* -- handled * 
_*8 SHADOWS SWEET SOMETHING, LF Keith Dutton Chris Ledford*_* -- handled * 
*9 FC JUSTIN TIME MR. MOTO, LM J Scott Anderson Patti Kiernan  -- no bird, handled *
_*11 FC RUF SEA'S ANGUS, LM Bill Bowen Danny Farmer*_* -- did it * 
_*12 FC-AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN, LM Fred Brown & Dan Heard Bill Eckett *_*-- handled *
*13 FC HAWKEYE'S RED WHITE AND BLUE, LM Marion Boulton Stroud Dave Mosher  --broke*
_*14 FC DIXIE CITY JAM II, LM Wm & Sara Goldstein William Goldstein & Al Arthur *_* -- did it*
_*16 FC-AFC MIZPAH MISS, LF Kathy Berdan Kenny Trott *_*-- did it * 
_*17 FC-AFC EVA-ETHEL PROBY-WEBER, LF Alanson Brown III Alanson Brown III *_* -- picked up *
_*18 FC-AFC VOLWOOD'S PEACHES & CREAM, LF Jack & Florence Vollstedt Jack Vollstedt *_*-- did it *
_*19 FC JAZZTIME'S HANGING CHAD, LM Steve Bechtel Jr Bill Totten *_* -- 2 no birds, did it *
_*20 FC-AFC MEBA'S MS CHIEF, LF Rob Hanssen & Claudette Klein Bill Eckett *_* -- did it *
_*23 FC-AFC SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY, LM Gary Unger & Elizabeth Dixon Gary Unger*_* -- 2 no birds, did it*
_*24 FC MAD RIVER'S MAGGIE MCBUNN, LF Mike Molthan Michael Cicero*_* -- handled *
*25 FC-AFC MARSH PRAIRIE QUICK PICK, LM Joe & Tal Broyles Mark Smith  -- did it *
*26 FC DASHWOODS SECOND CHANCE, LM Donald Eiler Alan Pleasant  -- double handled *
_*28 FC BIG BUCKS BADGER, LM Robert & Jeanne Wright Wayne Curtis*_* -- no bird, did it *
_*31 FC TWO RIVERS LUCKY WILLIE, LM Brady Oman & Mary Howley Dave Rorem *_* -- did it*
_*33 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II, LM Mark Rosenblum Danny Farmer *_* -- did it*
_*34 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISSION MOUNTAIN NINJA, LM Armand Fangsrud Eric Fangsrud *_* -- did it*
_*35 FC BLUENORTH'S DAVEY CROCKETT, LM John & Anne Marshall Alan Pleasant *_* -- did it *
_*38 FC EMERALD BAY'S MISS ABBYCADABRA, LF Mayo & Julie Rude Dave Rorem *_* -- handled*
_*40 FC WORLD FAMOUS MAGICAL MISCHIEF, LM Joe & Gretchen Augustyn Bill Sargenti *_* -- handled *
_*41 FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, LM Robert Johnson Robert Johnson -- *_*no bird, did it *
_*42 FC CAPROCKS COOL HAND LUKE, LM Lee Smithwick Danny Farmer & Lee Smithwick *_*-- did it* 
_*43 FC COSMO'S COOKIE CUTTER, LF Starkey Smith Mark Edwards*_* -- did it*
_*45 FC CASTLEBAY'S WREN DELL, LM Hank McNeil Bill Eckett *_*-- did it * 
_*46 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE, LM Bill & Gay Fruehling Jim Gonia *_*-- did it *
_*47 FC BUTCH'S DREAM CODE OF TCR, LM Butch Statham Charlie Moody Jr --*_* no bird, possible second no bird, handled * 
_*48 FC-AFC LONGSHOT BLACK TALON, LF Robert Willow & Paul Mocciaro Paul Mocciaro *_* -- handled *_*
49 FC-AFC CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE, LF Michael & Lynn Moore Bill Sargenti *_* -- did it *
_*50 SOUTHAMPTON'S WIGGLE TRACE, LM Susan Gray Danny Farmer --*_* did it *
_*51 AFC FARGO N. DAKOTA, LM Gary Zellner Jerry Patopea --*_* did it*
_*52 '07 NAFC-FC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE, LF Ken Neil & Brenda Little Ken Neil & Alan Pleasant*_* -- did it *
_*53 FC THE TIDE RIDE, LF Randy Whittaker Al Arthur --*_* handled *
_*54 FC FOUR LEAF'S ICE BREAKER, LM Pete & Kelly Hayes Wayne Curtis *_*-- no bird, did it * 
_*59 FC BEE-LINE BUTCH, LM R Cordell Bill Sargenti -- *_*handled * 
_*60 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S PUDGIE MAC, LM Mike Kammerer & Bill Bowen Danny Farmer --*_* did it *
_*62 FC-AFC NICK OF TIME LONE RANGER, LM Charlie Hines Charlie Hines -- *_*did it 
63 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S SOMETHING ROYAL, LF Ken Neil & Brenda Little Ken Neil & Alan Pleasant -- did it *

START___ 
*65 FC-AFC BARTON CREEK'S O MUSTAD, LM Mike Haring & Loren Morehouse Bill Eckett  -- did it*
*67 FC CATALINA'S PARDON ME, LM Bradley & Diane Clow Kenny Trott -- double handed* 
*68 FC-AFC CREEK ROBBER, LM Ken Jackson Ken Jackson & Jim Gonia -- double handed* 
*71 FC CANDLEWOOD'S YADDADADDA DO IT, LF John Brooks & Joan Fine Mike Lardy & Ray Voigt  -- 2 no birds, did it*
_*72 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, LM Jim Carlisle Bobby George & Bill Eckett *_* -- did it* 
_*73 FC FARGO II, LM Jane & Jerry Patopea Jerry Patopea *_*--handled* 
_*74 FC WESTSHORE GUNNER, LM Jerald Kamphuis Al Arthur *_* -- handled*
*75 FC PINEHURST'S TRUE BLUE, LM James & Debbie Hurst Dave Rorem  -- handled *
*76 FC RUNNIN DOWN A DREAM, LM John Sherman Alan Pleasant -- handled * 
*77 FC FEN WIZARD, LM Brian Johnston Eric Fangsrud -- did it*
*79 FC CANDLEWOODS ROKEE ELY-JAH, LM John & Ashley Wilson Bill Eckett  -- did it*
*81 '06 & '07 CNFC BIGGUNS BIG CHILL, LF Kippy Stroud Bill Sargenti -- did it*
_*83 FC-AFC NEBO'S ONYX TORNADO, LM Al Wilson Al Wilson -- no bird, *_*handled* 
_*85 FC-AFC NICK OF TIME WILD WIND DUSTY, LM Charlie Hines Charlie Hines *_* -- did it*
_*86 FC-AFC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN, LM Mark Menzies Alan Pleasant --*_* did it* 
_*87 FC PRICE CLUB, LF Ann Rauff Jim Gonia -- no bird, handled*_ 

*Dog's name in RED means the dog handled in a previous series.*
*Name in BOLD means the dog has completed the series.*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Kevin! Best of luck to everyone still competing!!!

Aaron


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Very tough test. Yak did a nice job. Auggie double handled. Tough quad, about four dogs have run. Dead duck at 350, hen pheasant at 200, short rooster flyer at 100, hen mallard flyer at 175. Taking 8 or 9 minutes per dog. Very steep terrain.


John


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Kevin....you da mann!

William W


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

What number did they start with?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Auggie double handled.


OUCH! 

In my "objective" reporting of the first series, i stated that Auggie SUPER SMACKED the first series.

SM


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am still waiting for the second report. I called and got voicemail AND sent a text. 

As soon as I get it, I will post.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> What number did they start with?


According to WRC -- #65.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I may be off base here (but I don't think so), but it sounds as if the 'whiner' group had almost planned the media blackout. 

Mysteriously, YBS isn't doing coverage, and you know that RFTN is thoroughly upset about the EE/Dogs Afield deal. The fact that folks can post info as it happens (which apparently the 'official' reporters don't do) makes those 'official' reporters seem less significant and almost unnecessary. Could some egos be the problem?

The attempts to keep people from reporting information on this forum and anywhere else that is not the 'official' coverage seems pretty underhanded and inappropriate to me.

This is just my little opinion and theory . . .

I appreciate any coverage - official or not - and the folks who provide the info.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> I may be off base here (but I don't think so), but it sounds as if the 'whiner' group had almost planned the media blackout.
> 
> Mysteriously, YBS isn't doing coverage, and you know that RFTN is thoroughly upset about the EE/Dogs Afield deal. The fact that folks can post info as it happens (which apparently the 'official' reporters don't do) makes those 'official' reporters seem less significant and almost unnecessary. Could some egos be the problem?
> 
> ...


If my new Pick 'Em idea works out, the next national will have a full time EE/DA reporter in the gallery. And you people know i don't have enough sense to shut up due to political pressure. 

I don't think RFTN is particularly bothered one way or the other about what i'm doing. Dennis Bath announced at the National that he is stepping down, looks like Mark Rosenblum is taking over... they have bigger fish to fry than what i'm doing.

SM


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Second update has been made (see list).

My source called, no more reports for about 90 minutes.

But we will update then.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

THANK YOU KEVIN for keeping us up to date.

Kris


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

A tip o the hat to all who have tried to keep everyone updated!

A BIG ROUSINGBRONX CHEER TO THOSE WHO PUT THE SMACKDOWN ON THE COVERAGE!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Kevin,

A thousand thanks for stepping in. The coverage is terrific!!

Russ


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Kevin,
Thanks for the updates and the email about spending the weekend with Cai Trzepacz.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Just got word from a little bird sitting in a tree at Morgan Hill that Zoom just hammered the 5th series marks. Also confirming Auggie's double handle. Consenus from several little birds sitting in a tree that this year's National is a welcomed situation compared to last year's. The setups are what they should be, very tough from the get go!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> Thanks for the updates and the email about spending the weekend with Cai Trzepacz.


I finally got around to writing Mike Flannery yesterday. I'll let you know if I hear back.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

One change...#9 Quasi handled in 3rd per Patti, the handler.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

JKL said:


> One change...#9 Quasi handled in 3rd per Patti, the handler.


Change Noted.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Whomever is writing the WRC updates did a nice job on todays.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

What does it mean when 2 handlers are listed on a dog? Is that either/or? Would different handlers possibly run the dog on different series? If so, why?

In Lardy's case for example, they only have one dog there but list both Mike & Ray.

JS


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi! Kevin. How have you been? Hope all is well with you and yours! Thanks for the updates.
Mike Palazzolo


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe one of you can help me here. I seem to be real stupid finding links/sites this week. 

Joe A. called me and said there was a picture of Magic with his listing as a National qualifier, but I can't find it. Can someone direct me there? I promise I'll go back to just lurking!

Thanks to everyone for their efforts getting info on the event posted. It's a shame there was controversy on this. There are a lot of us who are involved with these dogs in one way or another throughout the year who just can't attend and are searching for whatever morsels we can find about the National. Gold stars and blue ribbons to the reporters. I really appreciate it.

Vicky
"Magic's Secretary"


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

Vicky not sure where you would find that, but I'll be there 2morrow and I'll ask Joe if he has that site and pass it on to you if you haven't found it before.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

www.rftentry.com


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I'll go in and register and see if I can get to it. Joe asked someone out there and they gave him and AKC site. That got me nowhere. But if you do talk to Joe tomorrow, tell him I'm working real hard!! LOL

Thanks again!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Something's amiss....
WRC has #16 out in 3rd. #82 out in 4th and #83 with a handle.

Any way to confirm?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.buckshotretrievers.com/215_36.jpg



This is a picture of Magic at the National taken by Jeff Torrey.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well
Just took a look at Wednesday on WRC.
They have a very good description of the test.
Plus not only have they listed all "Handles" by series but they've gone a step further and listed which bird the dogs have handled on.
Pretty good reporting.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Worhing Retriever Centrial has a great up date to Series 5
check it out
http://www.working-retriever.com/07nrc/wed.html


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Breck said:


> Well
> Just took a look at Wednesday on WRC.
> They have a very good description of the test.
> Plus not only have they listed all "Handles" by series but they've gone a step further and listed which bird the dogs have handled on.
> Pretty good reporting.


Very good indeed! Here's hoping they keep it up..with greater frequency.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

here is some more info from WRC

To get you all up to date on where we stand as of this morning, here’s how the competition is stacking up:


#2 Boone - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series 
#8 Sugar - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#11 Gus - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#12 Dusty - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#13 Banner - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#14 Streak - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#19 Chad - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#20 Megan - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#26 Charlie - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#31 Willie - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#33 Norman - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#35 Davey - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#43 Cutter - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#47 Cody - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#49 Brook - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#50 Trace - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#51 Dakota - Handled on the memory bird in the 1st Series
#53 Tide - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#71 Yadda - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#74 Gunner - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#75 Blue - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series
#79 Ely - Handled on the center bird in the 3rd Series
#83 Twister - Handled on the left hand bird in the 3rd Series 

Dogs # 18, 40, 50, 62, 67, 68 gave us a stellar performance on the 3rd series marks.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

so according to WRC, 6 of the first 10 dogs to run handled or double handled? wow


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

WR does not show #16 having been dropped. ??????


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It looks like WRC is responding to the competition and making fuller use of their very capable on-site resources.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

sinner said:


> WR does not show #16 having been dropped. ??????


I'm pretty sure "Miz" is still in and doing pretty well.

Marty


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

JKL said:


> Whomever is writing the WRC updates did a nice job on todays.



Maybe they realized the ease of the speeding down the information highway versus plodding along on the information dirt road.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

ramblinmaxx said:


> I'm pretty sure "Miz" is still in and doing pretty well.
> 
> Marty



I apologize. My mistake. Yes, Miz is shown as still in.
The only discrepency is #82 and #83. maybe someone knows if Al Wilson #83 is still in. WRC shows #82 out and #83 handled. Our list here shows the opposite.


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks JKL!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you find what you were looking for Vicky?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> By 10:00 am this morning, the sun has warmed the valley and the breeze is stirring out of the NW. Eleven dogs have run the test 71 has had two no birds and 83 just had a no bird.


I thought 83 was out in the 4th series? <confused> So how could he have a no bird?

FOM


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

JKL said:


> I apologize. My mistake. Yes, Miz is shown as still in.
> The only discrepency is #82 and #83. maybe someone knows if Al Wilson #83 is still in. WRC shows #82 out and #83 handled. Our list here shows the opposite.


On the summary page of WRC it show Twister #83 out in the 4th, but then on today's update, they say #83 just got a no bird in the 5th. So there is a discrepency there.

Marty


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The original post on RTF last night showed 82 not 83 out. It was later edited.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Russ said:


> It looks like WRC is responding to the competition and making fuller use of their very capable on-site resources.


You got *THAT* right, Russ!

Good for them! We *all* win that way! ;-)

RTF raises the bar yet again regards, 

kg


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Russ said:


> The original post on RTF last night showed 82 not 83 out. It was later edited.


Yes, Russ, but as Lainee said, how did Twister get a no bird in the 5th if he was out in the 4th?

Marty


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well looking at Tuesday's write up on WRC: 



> Those not on the list were dog #’s 10, 22, 27, 36, 37, 39, 56, 64, 80, & 82


Well then go Al and Twister!

FOM


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

working-retriever.com said:


> The first dog to run did a good job; 67 & 68 had double handles; 73, 74, 75, & 76 had handles; 77, 79, & 81 have *very good* jobs; and 72 did an *excellent *job on this series


.
WTF? They are going to use subjective grading and people are going to complain about it being done here?!!:shock:

So they are finally going to report details such as handling.

I am getting tired of RFTN thinking of everything as a competition (with RTF and EE). It makes them look bad, at least to me. We are all supposed to be on the same team. :-x


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

I did, JKL. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

FOM said:


> Well looking at Tuesday's write up on WRC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really confused now. Since WRC still shows Twister out on the summary of callbacks page, but seems to me that if the write up about Twister getting a no bird in the 5th is correct, that he must still be in.

Russ,
Sorry I misunderstood what you wrote. I think you were saying Twister was still in, now that I look at it again.

Marty


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Just spoke to Dave

He handled Blue (75)
Mootsie (4) got all four clean

Lighting in morning was tough with shade
He expects lighting will be tough in late afternoon as well

About 50% handle rate early
Then work got better

Dave thinks that there will be 10-12 dogs left to run tomorrow

Al Wilson is still in but handled
Mark Edwards (double?) handled but do not know with whom
Kenny Trott (double?) handled, but again do not know with whom

Bill Eckett did well with Hook and Ely
Bobby George did well with Zoom

That's all for now


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The callbacks on WRC show 83 in and 82 out or at least that is what I saw....who knows? Since he got a no-bird I'll assume he is in.

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> .
> WTF? They are going to use subjective grading and people are going to complain about it being done here?!!:shock:
> 
> So they are finally going to report details such as handling.
> ...


Now how is this any different than our original posts and information per Shayne and Lainee ????
Don't get me wrong, I like the reporting but common guys, its ok if its WRC but not ok if its RTF ????

I think its becoming clearer who the whiners are and they don't want to compete with RTF.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hey Shayne - Give me back my point on #83 Twister *


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

FOM said:


> The callbacks on WRC show 83 in and 82 out or at least that is what I saw....who knows? Since he got a no-bird I'll assume he is in.
> 
> FOM


http://www.working-retriever.com/07nrc/summary.htm

Look at this page. This is what I was talking about. 

Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

they just corrected it. 5 minutes ago it showed 83 out.

So now I think everything is correct........yeahh.....go Twister.

Marty


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated with info pulled from WRC.

Still waiting for update from on-site reporter.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> .
> WTF? They are going to use subjective grading and people are going to complain about it being done here?!!:shock:
> 
> So they are finally going to report details such as handling.
> ...


I think you are jumping to conclusions. We do not know that RFTN was complaining. So I think you ought to give it a rest.

I, for one, am glad that RFTN is doing something new and called Mark Rosenblum (the new chairman of the board) to thank him for their changes. Mark is trying to make RFTN more relevant and I am excited about the things he is considering (like a roving reporter for local field trials)

For the moment, let's be thankful that we have so many different sources of information

Ted


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ted, where exactly did I say that it was RFTN that complained? I didn't. My exact words were "...and people..."

I said that RFTN thinks of EE and RTF as competition. I think a person would have to be naive to think differently at this point.

I agree that the more sources of information, the better. I hope Mark and the RFTN staff think the same.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kevin 

It is difficult - maybe impossible - to read your post and not conclude that you are being critical of RFTN on its reporting

I don't think it is warranted

I don't care for RFTN's incursion into entry services and have said so
I don't think that incursion is necessarily linked to their reporting

I think it's great that they are becoming more pro-active (for whatever reason)

I just think we should be commending them instead of criticizing them - as you (and others) have chosen to do

Ted


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

gawd---

it doesn't matter on either side. just post whatever and let's all stop whining or trying to ascertain what the other person _meant_ and then try to prove it to them with their own dialogue. all we want is the news. amiable-thanks for the reports.
________
Public Auto Insurance Advice


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> .
> I am getting tired of RFTN thinking of everything as a competition (with RTF and EE). It makes them look bad, at least to me. We are all supposed to be on the same team. :-x



Not sure if this is the case or not but sounds like the typical incumbent's way of doing business...bash the competition for doing a good job while they continue to do a piss poor job. What is even better is the people who think the incumbent will change their ways and do a better job if given half a chance. Why would you give them a chance?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I think everyone is happy about having the information, no matter where it comes from. The competitors at the Natl should be honored that so many of us with dogs "at home" are interested enough to be upset about the censorship.
It does strike a nerve that one party is allowed to report while another is condemned. Thats not right.
Before RTF we all sat at home and waited for WRC callbacks and unless you had a dog or friend at the Natl, you knew nothing.
For myself, I was so far removed from it that the Natl was an event that I personally did not envision. 
RTF has brought it to those of us at home. They made it something I want to attend, I want to compete at.
Some may want the info for the purpose of gossip, being "in the know" but most I think truly care about the outcome of the Natl and are rooting fot their favorites.
I wish I could be there just to watch the dogs. I have the utmost respect for these good dogs that have come so far. 
I truly believe no harm was meant by any commentaries on the work thru the 3rd series, just information for us at home. 
I can see where the commentaries may have gone a bit far when it goes beyond handles and no handles but again, no harm was meant.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

RTFN news has always subjectively evaluated the finalists of the national events by each series...But we receive the analysis months after the fact.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through dog #12


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> Kevin
> 
> It is difficult - maybe impossible - to read your post and not conclude that you are being critical of RFTN on its reporting
> 
> ...


Did someone have WAFFLES for breakfast? 

I think it is great that Kevin has stepped to the plate & provided information!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> I think it is great that Kevin has stepped to the plate & provided information!!


Please give me VERY little credit.

The source is the gold mine. I am just typing what he says.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

From # 65 thru #12 I show only 7 dogs clean (as in without handles) thru the 5th. OMG!
That would be 24dogs run and I also count 8 with 2 handles.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> Did someone have WAFFLES for breakfast?




I love waffles...especially the kind you get free at motels...get to make them yourself... the anticipation buzzer going off...followed by the hot, crispy brown waffle is almost more than I can stand....I post this with one caveat....do NOT travel with Paul (TulsaSlim)...he helped some illegals mess up the waffle maker in Kansas a few years ago and I will never forgive him for the disappointment I suffered.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

With all that is going on with the National Report, it is if we have to have a spy feeding the information to the RTF source. Whatever it is, I am thankful. Thanks again to all for the info!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I was just calculating the time, and it seems to me if all goes well they should just get this one all in today.

Then again, don't they have to call it an early day because tonight is the worker's party? What constitutes "early?"


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

37 photos taken today are now up on the AKC website

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/nrc/2007/wednesday.cfm


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Russ wrote:

"RTFN news has always subjectively evaluated the finalists of the national events by each series."

No they don't - they ask the National Judges to provide a series by series evaluation for the finalist to be included in the RTFN report on the National.

BTW - there have been years that the judges have not provided this and it was not included.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

JKL said:


> From # 65 thru #12 I show only 7 dogs clean (as in without handles) thru the 5th. OMG!
> That would be 24 dogs run and I also count 8 with 2 handles.


Don't forget Yakity; the test dog is clean thru 5.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

How could I forget Yakkity! She got her Open win under me and she was awesome, of course thats being non-biased!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Kevin: Where do I find the list updated through #12?


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Updated list is on pg two of this page Steve


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It is post #14 on this thread


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I, for one, am glad that RFTN is doing something new and called Mark Rosenblum (the new chairman of the board) to thank him for their changes. Mark is trying to make RFTN more relevant and I am excited about the things he is considering (like a roving reporter for local field trials)


I'll second that, Mark will bring alot to the organization. He is one sharp cookie and is up-to-date with the latest in technology. He also is one that is not afraid to roll up his sleeves and help. At the Cajun Riviera trial two weeks ago, we needed a volunteer to throw the flier. Mark stepped up and helped!

He is all about the game.

And, I too agree that RFTN should not have gotten into the entry business. However, if anyone can make it profitable, Mark can.

P S There is no doubt that the more elaborate coverage on WRC is a result of RTF.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Kevin: Where do I find the list updated through #12?


This thread, message #14.

Loo for all the red. :shock:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I love waffles...especially the kind you get free at motels...get to make them yourself... the anticipation buzzer going off...followed by the hot, crispy brown waffle is almost more than I can stand....I post this with one caveat....do NOT travel with Paul (TulsaSlim)...he helped some illegals mess up the waffle maker in Kansas a few years ago and I will never forgive him for the disappointment I suffered.



Hooly sHot , don't get between Patrick and his waffles , he takes it real personal. All I could hear was NO BUENO NO BUENO scared that poor kid to death. I would not let him get behind me while hunting the rest of the trip for fear of a hunting accident.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin. Great job of posting!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through dog #28.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Dog #25 didn't just do it, he DRILLED IT! 
His owner throws birds for my dog all the time so, I'm rooting for QUICK, you go big boy!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

JKL said:


> How could I forget Yakkity! She got her Open win under me and she was awesome, of course thats being non-biased!


And a Dual Champion, at that! When was the last time a lab was a DC? 1947?


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Does the "anonymous contact" provide any insight for the No Birds? Is it one particular bird or all of them?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> And a Dual Champion, at that! When was the last time a lab was a DC? 1947?


DC AFC Hiwood Shadow born 1979 DC in the early 80's I think.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> And a Dual Champion, at that! When was the last time a lab was a DC? 1947?


Wasn't it more recent with Warpath Macho?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Close.......Macho was just before Woody.

Early/mid-80's....DC/AFC Hiwood Shadow/"Woody"

kg


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

GO ERIC! Ninja and Fen both did it clean!!! He went to California with 2 dogs and he is thru the 5th with 2 and no handles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

GO ERIC! Fen or Ninja just might make my dream come true!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

JKL Thanks for posting about Eric. Go Eirc Ninja and Fen!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Still waiting for an update.

I suspect he is going to wait until they finish for the day.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

68 FC-AFC CREEK ROBBER, LM Ken Jackson Ken Jackson & Jim Gonia -- double handed


WHAT SERIES DID AUGGIE HANDLE IN ?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Auggie handled in the 5th.
Video of him running the 5th, but not the handles.

I'm pulling for him to finish.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

List updated through dog #42.

Winds have changed a little bit aiding later dogs on retireds.

Judges plan to quit around 5pm, with about seven dogs (they estimate) left to run tomorrow morning to finish series. 

Next update in about 2 hours.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Howard N said:


> DC AFC Hiwood Shadow born 1979 DC in the early 80's I think.


I forgot about getting a DC with an AFC. I was just thinking FCs. The last lab that got a DC with a FC was in 1947, DUAL CH Bracken's Sweep. Was there a more recent one?


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

lablover said:


> Auggie handled in the 5th.
> Video of him running the 5th, but not the handles.
> 
> I'm pulling for him to finish.


So does Auggie even have a real chance anymore? It looks like a lot of dogs have handled so far.

His daughter and I REALLY hope he'll be a finalist.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Who's doing the posting for AKC? I know who's doing the write-ups for RFTN--unless things changed yesterday. I'm gonna be back up there "traffiking" tomorrow--hated to miss yesterday and today. I very cranky when real work gets in the way of my fun work!!
Suzanne B


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

thru # 42 (45 dogs) so far i show 
14 dogs with no handles
19 dogs with 1 handle
7 dogs with 2 handles
1 dogs with 3 handles
1 break
1 pu
and 2 with no report yet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Does anyone know what they have planned for tomorrow?

Land blind?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> I forgot about getting a DC with an AFC. I was just thinking FCs. The last lab that got a DC with a FC was in 1947, DUAL CH Bracken's Sweep. Was there a more recent one?


The only way a dog can become a DC is with the CH/FC titles. The title Dual Champion title supercedes both CH and FC titles. A dog does NOT become a Dual Champion without the FC title. An AFC without the FC but with a conformation championship title would be a CH/AFC.

Wonder if there's ever been a lab with that title (CH/AFC)?

kg


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

JKL said:


> thru # 42 (45 dogs) so far i show
> 14 dogs with no handles
> 19 dogs with 1 handle
> 7 dogs with 2 handles
> ...


according to WRC #23, Rough did a great job so make that 15 dogs without handles and only 1 report missing of the 45 dogs.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> Does anyone know what they have planned for tomorrow?
> 
> Land blind?


There are still about 8 to 10 dogs left to run. That may take most of the morning. Probably not a land blind. Nobody seems to know....yet.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Judges called it after dog #49. Approx. 10 dogs left to go incl. a no bird from today.

Rumor is a land blind tomorrow. But my friend said they set up a land blind and water marks adjacent. So who knows how the judges will structure it.

I am on my way back to the list to do the update.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Updated list through dog #49.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Kevin,
I talked to Angie B tonight and dog 23 Rough (FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory) handled by Gary Unger did a nice job in the 5th after two no birds. She even said the no birds were on all the guns and equally among the gun changes.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

dixiedog said:


> So does Auggie even have a real chance anymore? It looks like a lot of dogs have handled so far.
> 
> His daughter and I REALLY hope he'll be a finalist.


Very doubtful he has a chance to win unless lots of other dogs have serious trouble, and Auggie is PERFECT.
Heck with a double handle, he may not be back at all. There are dogs running that have NO handles.
Auggie is almost 10 years old I believe. I think his best competitive years are now behind him.
But I would love to see him be a finalist.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Hooly sHot , don't get between Patrick and his waffles , he takes it real personal. All I could hear was NO BUENO NO BUENO scared that poor kid to death. I would not let him get behind me while hunting the rest of the trip for fear of a hunting accident.



WHAT ABOUT THE WAFFELS?


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Kevin, Thanks for all the updates!!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Most excellent news that Peaches is doing the good work. Go Jack and Peaches.

And if for some crazy reason Jack gets the message of my well wishes.... He needs this one too..... GO BEAVS!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> Kevin,
> I talked to Angie B tonight and dog 23 Rough (FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory) handled by Gary Unger did a nice job in the 5th after two no birds.


Noted, thanks!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

lablover said:


> Very doubtful he has a chance to win unless lots of other dogs have serious trouble, and Auggie is PERFECT.
> Heck with a double handle, he may not be back at all. There are dogs running that have NO handles.
> Auggie is almost 10 years old I believe. I think his best competitive years are now behind him.
> But I would love to see him be a finalist.



Auggie just turned 9 in Sept. And I wouldnt count him out of competition just yet. He may not have much chance at this Natl but I expect come March he will be still a tough one to beat here in the Pac NW. Your welcome to give it a shot!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless the procedure has changed: When I judged the National AM all 3 of us judges were asked to submit a consensus score for the finalists.
It was about a week later however and we did it by phone with one another.
I'm not sure that RFTN did not want the evaluation info at the end of the National but things get pretty crazy when it is over!


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Richard Halstead said:


> Kevin,
> I talked to Angie B tonight and dog 23 Rough (FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory) handled by Gary Unger did a nice job in the 5th after two no birds. She even said the no birds were on all the guns and equally among the gun changes.


I was at the trial today and while there were no-birds on all the guns the shorter flyer was the main one. The no-birds were shared across the three gun changes that I saw. Some handlers were unlucky enough to have several no-birds.

I didn't hear any definite news on the sixth series, although a land blind, water blind combination was mentioned several times by the handlers in the gallery. I don't know where they got that information from.

I'm really enjoying my first experience of a US field trial. The dog work on the long mark today was spectacular!

Regards, Jason.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> A tip o the hat to all who have tried to keep everyone updated!
> 
> A BIG ROUSINGBRONX CHEER TO THOSE WHO PUT THE SMACKDOWN ON THE COVERAGE!!


What's a "bronx cheer"?

tt


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

I finally was able to post a few pics from the 5th. The two right hand gun stations are way up by the trees. They are a little hard to see in the picture. I hear it's 400 yards as the crow flies?? 

I'll try to post more in the 6th. Good Luck!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jeff

Your photos have been GREAT!

Thank you

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jason Ferris said:


> I didn't hear any definite news on the sixth series, although a land blind, water blind combination was mentioned several times by the handlers in the gallery. I don't know where they got that information from.


That speculation was probably driven by the following factors

1) There are ten dogs left to run - two hours
2) There will be somewhere between 40-50 dogs called back
3) They have now done 

2 sets land marks
1 set water marks
1 land blind
1 water blind

If they come back with 40-50 dogs and water marks, they risk another split test

They could do 40-50 dogs with land blind, land blind and water blind, or combo blind (which they could call land and water blind) in allotted time tomorrow, without split test

So, if they do blinds

They would have completed 7 series by Thursday

That would leave them with 8/9 series on Friday and 10th series on Saturday

Ted


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Based on Ted's comment, one could assume if they start at 8 AM, callbacks should be around 10:30 ish or so??


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Given the lenient way National blinds are scored
Historically, what is an acceptable ratio of blinds to marks at the National.

john


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

JKL, How is Patti and Quasi doing? I kind of got lost on the thread. Is the sheet on page 2 current?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't know if it's "written" or "unwritten," but the National clubs almost always, without fail, have 4 blind series and 6 marking series. I think the total number of marks retrieved by the finalists is up to the judges...BUT...if you figure 3 quads, 2 triples, one double (simply for number's sake), it would be 20 marks and 4 blinds, or a 5:1 ratio. Is that "acceptable?" In my book, yes.

_"Primary importance"_ regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> _"Primary importance" regards,_


_Time management does not allow for this._
_Soooooo......._
_Given that it is Thursday and the field is still at 40/50 how does one subscribe to the above quoted tenet and still finish on Saturday????_

_No, while Marking is suppose to be paramount it most often in FT's is not..........._

_A platitude ? In my book, yes._

_john_


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess it's just a matter of opinion, John. You have yours, I have mine. Worst case scenario? Perhaps a 4:1 ratio. 75/25. 3/4. Whatever you want to call it, it's still a majority of the testing, and by a WIDE margin. As has been duly noted, lots of dogs have got some dings, some _multiple_ dings. The 5th series callbacks and the combination blind will do EXACTLY what they are suppose to do, relative to numbers. They'll be into the 8th series sometime on Friday. No sweat.

And so it goes regards,

kg


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Say they call back 45, they have 3 days to run 5 more pre-planned setups with all the help our game has to offer. They will be fine John calm down, I'm sure they will find a winner based on this weeks performance. From what I've heard all the tests have been very demanding. You always want to stir the pot to find the perfect trial- It does not exist so quit trying to rationalize it!!! Good luck to all the dogs!!
CB


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

The group running this National are on time and very organized. Test dog will be at 7:00 for the end of the fifth series. I believe they will see a beautiful water blind this after noon. (If I had to guess) 

As they move though the later series, the cover gets taller and the feel of the terrain will change entirely. The judges have done a beautiful job planning their tests. All of the dogs, handlers, and owners should be very proud. The dogs are giving there all. 

I'll try to keep up on pictures at www.buckshotretrievers.com 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

J. Torrey said:


> The group running this National are on time and very organized. Test dog will be at 7:00 for the end of the fifth series. I believe they will see a beautiful water blind this after noon. (If I had to guess).....


Kudos to the organizers, every detail well taken care of, from the quality of the throwers, and the merchandise, down to the Royal Flushing Toilets and even the mirrors on the wall in these portajohns. The only problem would have been the roads if it rains, but that's not going to happen. It may not be perfect, but it's a class act all the way. Plenty good enough for me! And thanks to the landowners for their many contributions in addition to offering the use of the property!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

MRGD, a Bronx Cheer, is also known as giving the raspberry is for sure a left handed compliment!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lainee,

Assuming you are still reading this thread, can you ask Mark how he did with his dog #43 in the 5th? I have it listed as "no report."

Thanks.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#43 - did it


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> #43 - did it


Noted, thanks!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Any news on how things are going?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

All I heard was there was no fog, and they got started on time -- 7:30. 

I assume I will be updated when they complete the series.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Kevin,

Are you going to start a new thread for the 6th?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Are you going to start a new thread for the 6th?


Yeah. It will take a few minutes, 'cause I have to recode the list.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I spoke to Patti last night. Quasi handled again, 1 in the 3rd and now 1 in the 5th so she is expecting to be on her way home today. 
She said the work is really dependent on the wind and lighting conditions at the time you run. The handlers were feeling a little helpless.
She added that Eric Fangsrud's dogs, Fen and Ninja look really good, really marked the birds.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a little update to the list from this morning's work, on my way to do it now.

Also heard the 6th will be a water blind.

Rumor is if you have two handles after the 5th, you are done.

And people complained about the lady doing the WRC report subjectively grading the dog work, so look for that to end.

Our source is helping the stake, so callbacks and the reports of last dogs in 5th may be a bit delayed. But he assured me as soon as he gets them he will call.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> And people complained about the lady doing the WRC report subjectively grading the dog work, so look for that to end.


George Orwell and the thought police are alive and well

Ted


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Any word on #47?

Bill


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a completion of the 5th series!

Callbacks will be given at the 6th.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

THANK YOU for the great coverage!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> George Orwell and the thought police are alive and well
> 
> Ted



What happens in Morgan Hill stays in Morgan Hill.......


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Callbacks --1 2 4 5 7 11 16 18 19 20 23 25 28 31 33 34 35 40 41 42 43 45 46 49 50 52 60 62 63 65 71 72 73 76 77 79 81 85 86 87

It will take me a few minutes to get the next thread up.

We have decided with the blind, in order to keep objective, we will only mention dogs that have ran, and dogs that picked up.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> I have a little update to the list from this morning's work, on my way to do it now.
> 
> Also heard the 6th will be a water blind.
> 
> ...


Did they post an announcement that people are not allowed to think or have an opinion as well? Maybe they should require that no one be allowed to watch the test and only handlers in holding blinds are allowed....stupid, clearly stupid...

I can understand this not being a "made for tv" event, but a "not made for people" event is pretty restrictive....

/Paul


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kevin

Two questions

1) What is the starting number for the 6th Series
2) Why have you decided to be objective

Ted


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

#11 starts.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I count 40 back, which means 20 were dropped


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I was told they are back with 42 dogs.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> #11 starts.


John

I cannot remember the formula for determining starting number, once the first four rotations are done

Can you tell us?

Ted


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Thread for Sixth is up.

If anyone has corrections, please pm me. REMEMBER, our reporter is on site, so you need to be sure about your corrections.

Thanks!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> 2) Why have you decided to be objective


Our reporter's call. But it is better for him anyway as he is working at the stake, so can't sit and watch every dog.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> George Orwell and the thought police are alive and well
> 
> Ted


I am glad someone agrees with my Orwell reference.

Since when did mentioning what bird a dog handles on become subjective reporting? That is all WRC was describing, nothing about how well the dog did the test. Either they handled or the didn't on each bird......

Crazy.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Since when did mentioning what bird a dog handles on become subjective reporting? That is all WRC was describing, nothing about how well the dog did the test. Either they handled or the didn't on each bird......
> 
> Crazy.


There was some subjective commentary e.g. xxx and xxx did an excellent job, xxx did a good job etc... In looking at it just now, some of the commentary has been removed, with the only reference being 23 & 35 did an excellent job. Not that I agree with the complaints or the stopping of the subjective analysis.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> I am glad someone agrees with my Orwell reference.
> 
> Since when did mentioning what bird a dog handles on become subjective reporting? That is all WRC was describing, nothing about how well the dog did the test. Either they handled or the didn't on each bird......
> 
> Crazy.


 
Not that it should matter, but I remember language yesterday regarding a "stellar" performance. That language is now gone. 

If you look at yesterday's 4 pm update, it still contains language indicating that two specific dogs "did an excellent job in the 5th series".

Tempest in a teapot IMO,

Jeff


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

My bad.....must of missed that. Thanks!

Nonetheless I am still put out by firestorm of stupidity coming from California.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> John
> 
> I cannot remember the formula for determining starting number, once the first four rotations are done
> 
> ...



Ted I think after the first four rotations they go back to the dog that started the first series and then count forward 6 dogs still in contention. I believe that counting 6 dogs still in from the second series rotation will give you the start for the 7th series and so on.

John


----------

